# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Impacto socioeconómico de la industria nuclear en España

## F. Lázaro

> http://www.foronuclear.org/es/notici...lear-en-espana
> 
> Miércoles, 16 Septiembre 2015 
> 
> La industria nuclear es estratégica para la economía del país por su competitividad económica y su impacto en el PIB, empleo, sus inversiones en I+D, exportaciones y su contribución tributaria.
> 
> Foro de la Industria Nuclear Española ha elaborado un informe sobre el impacto de la  industria nuclear española en la economía del país. El objetivo de Foro Nuclear con la  publicación de este informe es medir la contribución de la industria nuclear española en la  economía española en los principales indicadores como son el PIB, empleo, inversión en I+D,  exportaciones y contribución tributaria.
> 
> El informe, elaborado por PwC a petición de Foro Nuclear, determina la cuantificación del  impacto socioeconómico que genera el conjunto de la industria nuclear en España. Los  cálculos y estimaciones se han realizado con las cifras facilitadas por las entidades (empresas  y organismos) participantes en el estudio y con las fuentes de información públicas. Sobre la  base de la información recopilada, se ha llevado a cabo la cuantificación de los impactos  socioeconómicos y fiscales, que son la consecuencia de la actividad realizada por la industria  nuclear española. Se ha utilizado el modelo estándar "Input-Output", metodología  internacionalmente contrastada a nivel académico y profesional.
> ...


Viendo esas cifras, me da por pensar las cifras a las que llegaría el impacto socioeconómico de la industria nuclear en nuestro país si la carrera nuclear no se hubiese frenado en seco, si se hubiesen terminado las centrales de Lémoniz, Valdecaballeros y se hubieran ejecutado el resto de proyectos fase de estudio por aquella época. Esas cifras subirían de forma enorme, tendríamos una industria nuclear mucho más fuerte, España enriquecería uranio sin depender de nadie, etc.

----------

Jonasino (17-sep-2015),Varanya (29-sep-2015)

----------


## termopar

A mí en particular, unas cifras del 0,27% del PIB no me parecen tan sorprendentes.

Esto me recuerda un poco a lo importante que es la Huerta Murciana para España, y que por y para ello haya que soportar el trasvase Tajo-Segura con todas sus contrapartidas. Existiendo además medios alternativos (tanto para el trasvase como para la nuclear), y que en el caso de que fueran sustituidos estos sectores, se generarían tanto o más valor, PIB, empleos, etc  que lo que estos sectores aportan. 

Pero claro, la noticia viene de Foro Nuclear, no esperaría menos, claro.

----------

NoRegistrado (17-sep-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> Pero claro, la noticia viene de Foro Nuclear, no esperaría menos, claro.





> "En lógica se conoce como argumento ad hominem (del latín, «contra el hombre») a un tipo de falacia (argumento que, por su forma o contenido, no está capacitado para sostener una tesis) que consiste en dar por sentada la falsedad de una afirmación tomando como argumento quién es el emisor de esta. Para utilizar esta falacia se intenta desacreditar a la persona que defiende una postura señalando una característica o creencia impopular de esa persona."


Fuente: Wikipedia

----------


## termopar

> En lógica se conoce como argumento ad hominem (del latín, «contra el hombre») a un tipo de falacia (argumento que, por su forma o contenido, no está capacitado para sostener una tesis) que consiste en dar por sentada la falsedad de una afirmación tomando como argumento quién es el emisor de esta. Para utilizar esta falacia se intenta desacreditar a la persona que defiende una postura señalando una característica o creencia impopular de esa persona."
> Fuente: Wikipedia


Sr Jonasino, usted piensa que hago una falacia con esa frase. Entiendo que esa es la razón por la que enlaza a esa referencia de la wikipedia....*se equivoca*.

Primero porque no trato de insultar o denigrar a nadie, y menos engañar o mentir, sino "aclarar" según mi punto de vista lo que se expone. No contesté al sr. Lázaro sino a su referencia. Si él lo considera importante, yo no, y no hay más que hablar, o sí, pero ahí se queda la conversación.
Y segundo, porque en mi contestación primero declaro mi opinión y después digo una "obviedad", que no falacia. 

Es obvio que Foro Nuclear, una asociación que según su página web en sus objetivos indica que "*representa los intereses del sector nuclear*", va a embellecer cualquier noticia para mostrarnos los parabienes de la energía nuclear. Una asociación cuya financiación, es decir, *quien le paga* la información que presenta, viene exclusivamente de los socios, que son:
- Empresas eléctricas.(y esto lo digo yo, con intereses en la energía nuclear)
- Centrales nucleares.
- Empresas de explotación de instalaciones nucleares y radiactivas, fabricantes de componentes y suministradores de· sistemas nucleares.·
- Empresas de ingeniería, de servicios nucleares y radiológicos, entidades para el desarrollo tecnológico nuclear y empresas de obra civil y montaje.

Su función y empeño está claro y es obvio. No tanto el de usted.

----------

NoRegistrado (18-sep-2015)

----------

